# Treemont insert with electric blowers



## Mitocondriac (Sep 24, 2015)

I have searched the site and the interwebs but can not seem to come up with any good info on this unit.  Does anyone have any more info about this unit?  Had a chimney guy come out and check it out he says it is ready to rock and roll.  Curious also what any ones opinions are of it.  I do know the company is no longer around and was curious about if I needed replacement parts are there any out there?   The house was built in 1983 so I am assuming this was put in around the same time.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 24, 2015)

Couple of places for parts:
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Treemont-Woodstove-Replacement-Parts-s/132.htm
http://a1stoves.com/treemont-c-28_207.html


----------



## bholler (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it lined?   Iwould assume it is if a chimney guy said it was ok but you never know


----------



## Mitocondriac (Sep 24, 2015)

bholler said:


> Is it lined?   Iwould assume it is if a chimney guy said it was ok but you never know


not sure I really do not know much about them


----------



## Mitocondriac (Sep 24, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Couple of places for parts:
> http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Treemont-Woodstove-Replacement-Parts-s/132.htm
> http://a1stoves.com/treemont-c-28_207.html


Thank you


----------



## bholler (Sep 24, 2015)

Mitocondriac said:


> not sure I really do not know much about them


Is there a liner attached to the stove and going out the top of the chimney?  If you dont know you need to call the sweep and confirm that it is installed wit ha liner.  If not dont use it and find yourself another sweep.


----------

